# Fearless



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I started to make a "waiting" thread, but there was not much waiting. Two big doe kids. One is a paint, so it will be for sale. 

They look really nice so far. The first picture is when she was still in the field acting "suspicious" and I was going to start a waiting thread. Ha.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im not a boer person but that little girl in the third pic is a cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable....you sell all your paints?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy howdy she did look suspicious like she was having them right there, did you get her in on time?
Congrats on lovely kids!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> adorable....you sell all your paints?


I prefer the traditional white goats with red heads.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Boy howdy she did look suspicious like she was having them right there, did you get her in on time?
> Congrats on lovely kids!


Yeah, but I think I only had her in the stall for an hour total before she kidded. I put her up soon after that picture. I didn't want them rolling down the hill.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations  Im with Dave , i love the little gal in the third pic 

Yeah , really , suspicious aint the word , lol.. Unless she was sunbathing 
My goodness , that was a labor pain if i ever saw one ! Yikes !

What a good momma she is


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Yeah, but I think I only had her in the stall for an hour total before she kidded. I put her up soon after that picture. I didn't want them rolling down the hill.


Ahhh , kids and grass stains go so well together


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Good job Fearless. :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So what's your buck/doe kid count so far, Tim?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> So what's your buck/doe kid count so far, Tim?


Are you trying to jinx me, Victoria?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol. No.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Lol. No.


Lets just say it's pretty good at the moment.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

With a buck buck here and a buck buck there... WHAT?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad my favorite doe kidded just fine for ya.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm really liking these AABG Maxed Out babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice set up!
Speaking of rolling downhill, as she was kidding outside Rim Fire began to slide slowly, had to yell at Bob to help me get her on more level ground.
Three kids; she was on a roll. (pretty bad eh?)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I'm really liking these AABG Maxed Out babies.


Those kids are great! But what about those welded panels in that photo?! They look fantastic! What are they and where did you get them?

P.S. After 5 years I am just deciding that I prefer the traditionals as well...Good thing because it's a heck of a lot easier to find quality animals in traditional than colors! Unfortunately my husband still loves those paints & dapples.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Those kids are great! But what about those welded panels in that photo?! They look fantastic! What are they and where did you get them?.


Ah. I had to look to see what you were talking about. Those are what are called "stall gates". I used to train race horses and I had those laying around and put them to use as gates/walls for kidding pens. Those are new kidding pens I recently cobbled together in a part of my barn that was previously just storing junk. Necessity can sometimes make you get your ship in order.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!! I am actually considering some boars therefore I wouldn't have to milk them, but a new bigger barn must go up first.., otherwise I would be interested in that doeling...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Cute!! I am actually considering some boars therefore I wouldn't have to milk them, but a new bigger barn must go up first.., otherwise I would be interested in that doeling...


I'm going to have a lot of correct doe kids to sell and in all price ranges.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> With a buck buck here and a buck buck there... WHAT?


More like WHATWHAT?


----------

